# First Moebius Announcement From iHobby That I've Seen



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

In what appears to be a continuing attempt to widen their customer base Moebius has announced a kit of the submarine USS Skipjack in 1/72nd scale to be released in 2012. This information comes from a facebook posting by Internet Modeler. No other details were given.

I'm assuming that it's the nuclear attack submarine from the 50's and not the Salmon-class sub of the 30's. Accordong to Wikipedia the Skipjack is 252 feet long which, in 72nd scale, will result in a model even longer than the Moebius Seaview - 42 inches!

If I remember correctly, the Skipjack was the first nuclear powered submarine with the now-classic tear-drop hull. I want one!

Some dramatic boxart for the Aurora kit:

Gordon


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Gordon! 

I will want one as well. If Moebuis does some retooling and cleanup of the old molds. IIRC the fit of the Skipjack didn't make it very "SeaWorthy"  

-Nathan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

noahasarcmi said:


> Thanks Gordon!
> 
> I will want one as well. If Moebuis does some retooling and cleanup of the old molds. IIRC the fit of the Skipjack didn't make it very "SeaWorthy"
> 
> -Nathan


This will be a new kit. The old Aurora kit (available from Revell Germany recently) is much smaller than 1/72


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

All new molds at that scale, which will go very nicely with my 1/72 scale Type VII U-boat.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice - that kit will draw me back to real world subs.

James


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wasn't a Skipjack style sub used in Voyage as a bad guy sub in chase scenes sometimes? I remember Crane would often take the Seaview down to crush depth that the other sub would implode as it folloed it down...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

If it's the nuclear sub......count me in. I've got the Revell reissue of the Aurora kit too.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> Wasn't a Skipjack style sub used in Voyage as a bad guy sub in chase scenes sometimes? I remember Crane would often take the Seaview down to crush depth that the other sub would implode as it folloed it down...




I seem to remember a Skipjack type sub in something like Voyage.....so you're most probably correct.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The Skipjack type was used in the Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea feature film and that footage was reused in several episodes of the series (although as far as I can remember, even though the miniature was probably lying around at Fox throughout the sixties, they didn't shoot any new footage of the model for the series, instead inventing new futuristic sub miniatures as "bad guys" for the show).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great! Looks like it *is* the nuclear sub......



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=341208


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

There was a variation on a Skipjack in the original movie (the _Polidor_). The stock footage got reused a lot, and I think the model was reused in other episodes as well.


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

Update -price will be approx. $120.

As far as size goes the Skipkack is actually shorter that the Revell Gato - 52" versus 42" for the Skipjack.

It would not surprise me if Moebius eventually released this kit in 1/350th scale, like they did the Seaview. I'd love it if they also released a 1/144th scale kit to go along with the growing number of sub kits in this scale.

Gordon


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Weird thing is.......I was looking at my Revell Skipjack a few days ago and thinking.......wouldn't it be nice if someone brought out a new kit of it with interior detail in a large scale...then I thought...nope, doubt that'll ever happen.

Don't know if it will have any interior detail (hope it does) but it's great that it's in 1/72. I've wanted a larger scale nuclear sub for ages.


----------



## kazzer (Dec 25, 2007)

*Pictures of the Skipjack development are here*

LINK here to photos


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

With Merriman designing it, it should be pretty much perfect.


----------



## kazzer (Dec 25, 2007)

John P said:


> With Merriman designing it, it should be pretty much perfect.



It is perfect! And a blast to drive! Very fast in the water, tight turns. But then I loved his 1:96 model too!


----------



## kazzer (Dec 25, 2007)

of the development work done by David Merriman


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

kazzer said:


> Here's a slide show of the development work done by David Merriman


Kudos to David for his allways excellent work.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I can't wait to get this...I'd still love to see some 1/128 companion subs for the Seaview but they're obviously going for the R/C market with this.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

idMonster said:


> In what appears to be a continuing attempt to widen their customer base Moebius has announced a kit of the submarine USS Skipjack in 1/72nd scale to be released in 2012. This information comes from a facebook posting by Internet Modeler. No other details were given.
> 
> I'm assuming that it's the nuclear attack submarine from the 50's and not the Salmon-class sub of the 30's. Accordong to Wikipedia the Skipjack is 252 feet long which, in 72nd scale, will result in a model even longer than the Moebius Seaview - 42 inches!
> 
> ...



Yeah is that not too cool, man I always liked that sub! Now they have come 
out with a kit in a scale size that really shows the baby off, With any luck
this may be the start of something wonderful, good thinking there Moebius!

By the way if any of the Moebius folks are reading this, and I hope they are,
great idea doing subs, in the near future how about a SSN 571 Nautalius, there
really has not been a good kit done on her and of course a Disney Nautalius
submarine, that would be a killer kit for you folks.:thumbsup:


fortress


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

John P said:


> With Merriman designing it, it should be pretty much perfect.


You can bet that the sub will also have room for a ballast system and can be radio controlled without much trouble.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

I cant believe that no one has mentioned the Pegasus from BSG yet. Lot of people going to be getting this including me.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

fortress said:


> Yeah is that not too cool, man I always liked that sub! Now they have come
> out with a kit in a scale size that really shows the baby off, With any luck
> this may be the start of something wonderful, good thinking there Moebius!
> 
> ...


+1 Getting a license from Disney is not for the faint of heart from what I hear. But the SSN 571 Nautilus ought to be doable. I'd love to see a whole fleet of large-scale subs from Moebius. :thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Larry523 said:


> +1 Getting a license from Disney is not for the faint of heart from what I hear. But the SSN 571 Nautilus ought to be doable. I'd love to see a whole fleet of large-scale subs from Moebius. :thumbsup:


No model company has ever done the 571 justice. Several have been made, Revell is one, but they were so badly out of scale and the like that it was laughable. I'm sure that when the kits were made the Nautilus was still classified, so they had to guess. Now a real version could be done and Moebius would be the ones to get it right.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's only about an hour away - I'd be happy to do reference checks 

(It's too bad the control room is encased in plastic - it's really tough to get good photos of the interior.)


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> It's only about an hour away - I'd be happy to do reference checks
> 
> (It's too bad the control room is encased in plastic - it's really tough to get good photos of the interior.)


Turn off the flash and open the shutter time up. Or flash at an angle works too.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's not the flash, but all of the other lights in the room - there's so much reflection it's not funny.


----------

